# "free bunny" Arizona



## undergunfire (Jan 1, 2008)

IN A TANK :grumpy:.




_ female 1.5 years old needs good home 
prescott valley






_


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 1, 2008)

:shock::XPoor girl!

Awww she's so pretty though. I wish I lived near.  I would rescue her. Are you gonna try and help her?


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't take in any more rabbits. My three is enough. I wouldn't have time to clean and play with a fourth right now .

If I had my own house, I would find the time....but Ryan and I won't get our own place until about April.


This poor bunny has been on Craigslist for about a month or more now. I really wish I could help the poor sweetie out :tears2:. She needs a spay and a real cage.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 1, 2008)

That's horrible poor thing!


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 1, 2008)

Why not post in the 'Rescue Me' section? I'm sure we have _somebunny_ that could take her home. i know that putting them in a tank is bad, but is it bad enough for a rescue to step in and take her? just my



worth!

Anna


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 1, 2008)

I think it really belongs in the Rescue me section, so I've moved it... I sincerely hope that someone will find it in their heart to give him a forever home, that's NOT in a fish tank!


----------



## Leaf (Jan 1, 2008)

Is the rabbit in Arizona? I'm looking in the pets wanted section of petfinder now, but I dont see any listings for rabbits in AZ.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is the link:

http://prescott.craigslist.org/pet/524672663.html


----------



## karona (Jan 1, 2008)

She looks just like my sweet Chloe. Mine was more Lilac, blue ish. Awww I was I was close.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 1, 2008)

amy

have you contacted these people to see if they are legit? i am assuming you have since you say she is free and it doesn't say that on the posting.

i don't have the money to have her spayed now, like, at all. nemo has a vet appointment next tuesday for his eye, and of course it's like $57 just for the office visit, plus whatever cultures they will need to do and stuff. i also just got a parking ticket (because i'm that wonderful) that ran me about $368 out of my savings account so i'm insanely poor.

but that bun deserves better than that. i MIGHT be able to swing at least fostering her. MIGHT. but maybe if they are willing to have her spayed first? though i doubt it since they have her in a freakin fish tank...doesn't exactly show love to me.

tracy


----------



## Leaf (Jan 1, 2008)

While I'm not saying the rabbit isn't in need, I want to point out that the picture could be slightly misleading.



The rug the rabbit is on is clean. No poop, food, hay, hair etc.

The glass on the tank is also remarkably clean if the rabbit is actually housed in it. No smudges, urine marks, nose prints.

The water crock doesn't appear to be filthy in any means, empty or staining the rug it sits on - as it may be if the rabbit was in there constantly. The glass tank isn't marked with water or streaks where it has been wiped down, either.




There may be a possibility the rabbit was put in the tank in order to have it's picture taken.


:twocents


----------



## okiron (Jan 1, 2008)

:yeahthat:
makes sense and reasonable.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 1, 2008)

:yeahthat:I don't think that the fact of her living in an aquarium is the big deal. She looks healthy and well fed, and her housing, whatever it may be, is clean. I do think it's not very smart to just give her away, but I think thata lot of people just don't realize the kinds of people that might answer this ad.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 1, 2008)

This one is even better. Replaced by a pool.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/pet/523882314.html


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 1, 2008)

I DID email this person, and they never replied back...I emailed them yesterday.

I really, really, really think they probably just "dolled" up the tank for the picture. No person in their right mind that knows about rabbits would ever keep them in a tank. I have a feeling they bought her from the fair or something, or the mom & pop pet store in town that keeps them in a tank....they probably think it is okay :?.



*Tracey*....can you take this poor sweetie? I can *try* to get a hold of the person and arrage to pick up the rabbit and meet you part way to Phoenix.

I highly doubt they will have her spayed....HIGHLY doubt. Morgan has a vet appointment on the 12th to check his teeth, that is going on my credit card bill. My vet charges $99 for a spay. I am going to get the money to Peg (to fly Mal and Mad) by the 20th (I get paid on the 17th) and have to sent the $200 via money order.

I'm nuts for doing this and would have to talk with Ryan first...but...to save a bunny....


So, it's sacrificing some of my money, which I don't have a lot of up front...but I'd be willing to get this rabbit spayed at my vet and charge it to my credit card because I can pay it off, which is helpful and I can afford it that way. I wouldn't be able to keep the rabbit here for long, a few days...then meet you or have your drive here from PHX on a weekend (that would be better since Ryan drives, not me).

Of course...Mallory and Madilyn come first...their flight is $200 and I can't charge that to my card, so it needs to come out of my pay check....which I hope to take $100 out of the one this Thursday, then $100 out of the one on the 17th to get to Peg....I am 90% sure I'm able to do that.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 1, 2008)

Speaking of the devil, she did email me back, rudely, I might add:



_ So you are not wanting the bunny?what are you
saying?Don't reply so someones item with this stupid
stuff.I should report you as some kind of a scam._


--- Amy Gregorio wrote:

> ** CRAIGSLIST ADVISORY --- AVOID SCAMS BY DEALING
> LOCALLY
> ** Avoid: wiring money, cross-border deals,
> work-at-home
> ** Beware: cashier checks, money orders, escrow,
> shipping
> ** More Info: 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams.html
> 
> Hello. My name is Amy and I live in Prescott. I have
> three neutered male house bunnies and I am a
> moderator on the most popular rabbit forum on the
> internet... www.rabbitsonline.net
> 
> 
> I can't take in any bunnies right now, but is there
> any way for me to help you out with your bunny? Why
> are you rehoming her? Is she spayed?
> 
> 
> 
> - Amy


----------



## Leaf (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe you didn't e-mail her in her native tongue. She sounds like a Bot, IMO.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 1, 2008)

amy

this chick or whatever beast it is obviously needs a reality check. all you are doing is trying to help out and understand more about the bunny situation. ridiculous.

i would drive to prescott to meet you, you don't have to go any more out of your way than you have already offered to, which IMHO, is more than enough.

let me know what you would like to do, since this person is obviously not of sound mind, and quick to attack. probably fed up with having posted the ad for a month or so now, to no avail apparently.

tracy


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 1, 2008)

I actually think she didn't speak to the wilderbeast in her native toungue, which happens to be inbred gibberish...

I need some Starbucks..


Zin


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 1, 2008)

well i just emailed her as well, and didnt mention anything about amy or the forum. lets see what response i get back.

this is what i wrote:

hello!!

my name is tracy, and i am writing to you about a posting for your rabbit on CL! do you know what breed she is? she is absolutely darling.

i am interested in adopting her. i do live in scottsdale, but i would be willing to travel, it's not a problem. just wondering, why are you rehoming her? she's soo cute! also, where did you first adopt her from? sorry about all the questions here, but i consider myself relatively bunny savvy (as i have a neutered male holland lop/mini lop mix at home) and just would like to know her background before i adopt and commit. 

thanks so much for your time and response in advance!

tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Tracy....maybe that will get us somewhere. I hope we can help this bunny.


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 2, 2008)

i hope you guys can get somewhere with this!

Anna


----------



## Rabbit! (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww such a sweet bun 

I really hope you lot are able to save this bunny 

I live in England so there's no hope for me!

Good luck :dude:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here, if I wasn't on the other side of the pond I'd take her! I'm sure Chalk and Mouse would love it...:shock:

But it would be so lovely if you managed to rescue her from that idiot, she's soooo cute! Why oh why be so rude to somebody offering to help you?!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 2, 2008)

still waiting for a response folks...just a quick update.

will let you all know what happens.

tracy


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 5, 2008)

How's it going?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 5, 2008)

i never heard back from her. let's all just hope that poor bunny makes it through this and finds a decent home that will give her a CAGE for goodness sake.

tracy


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 7, 2008)

well folks, without even a reply to me, this idiot flagged me as spam and i got a nice email from craigslist telling me if i spam anyone again they will block my email address from craigslist and responding to ads.

nice job moron, i was trying to take your rabbit so you wouldn't have to keep the poor girl up on craigslist. i swear i have no patience for irresponsible piglike monsters like this idiot. man i have choice words for her right now. 

i am about to put up the white flag and surrender and just hope that this baby gets a good, safe home and pulls through this mess. sickening, it's just so sickening.

any other ideas?

amy -- i'm sorry this didn't work out. maybe we'll make a good team another time to save a bun in need, with an owner that has some brain cells in their skull.


tracy


----------



## okiron (Jan 7, 2008)

Deleted entry....maybe found a home?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 7, 2008)

i really hope so sister. i really, really do.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 7, 2008)

Tracy.....this is really horrible. What a horrible person, we were just trying to help . I wish the person had left a phone number on Craigslist.

I'm sure something like this will come up again and we will both be able to save a bunny.

Don't forget that I also take in rats that need me .


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 7, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Tracy.....this is really horrible. What a horrible person, we were just trying to help . I wish the person had left a phone number on Craigslist.
> 
> I'm sure something like this will come up again and we will both be able to save a bunny.
> 
> Don't forget that I also take in rats that need me .


i just don't get it! you put up a rabbit on craigslist and here we are trying to adopt her, like you WANT someone to, and you go ahead and yell at one person and report the other person as spam. some people just make no sense. we did what we could.

and one day, we will save another life or two, rat or bunny alike! 

tracy


----------



## pla725 (Jan 7, 2008)

The ad is still active as of 1/3. I wonder if this was legit. 

bunny
[line]

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-01-03, 8:49AM MST


female bunny about a 1 and a half old ,pretty friendly 
prescott valley 
















it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 526985283


----------

